

Look Up - roryhughes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7dLU6fk9QY

======
kenrick95
Sometimes, we cannot simple turn off the computer because of workload and find
a real life. I think that we must prioritize: turn off those notifications and
those apps seeking your attention; and talk to your friends around you instead
of those online friends.

~~~
roryhughes
Very true. Something I found quite interesting though is that this study says
that: "Online Dating Leads To Higher Marriage Satisfaction, Lower Divorce
Rates" Being online all the time is obviously not a great thing but just as he
missed the woman looking at his phone, you also will definitely miss things by
not looking at it. :)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/04/online-dating-
leads...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/04/online-dating-leads-to-
hi_n_3384721.html)

------
sidcool
That's a touching video. I wonder if we have reached a point of no return.

